# Is surging random



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Is SURGE random or do they have surge in same areas at same times each day? I understand when demand is high but is there a system to it? Or do they just just throw it out there?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Some say it's random, some say it's BS, but normally it's a combination of high demand and/or low driver counts.

I say this as somebody who has become a surge specialist, driving only surges.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

In Nashville, I see a mysterious 1.5x surge seemingly wave across the city at random. It always goes to 1.5 then disappears. I also never find ride demand in these 1.5 Houdini surges. Other surge amounts at .2 increments seem normal, but these 1.5's seem bogus.

My assumption is there's some psychological boost to show a little bit of Houdini surge every so often to keep drivers on the road. Sitting at a slot machine may be a little more enticing if once in a while you win a couple coins back, or at least think you can.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

grams777 said:


> In Nashville, I see a mysterious 1.5x surge seemingly wave across the city at random. It always goes to 1.5 then disappears. I also never find ride demand in these 1.5 Houdini surges. Other surge amounts at .2 increments seem normal, but these 1.5's seem bogus.
> 
> My assumption is there's some psychological boost to show a little bit of Houdini surge every so often to keep drivers on the road. Sitting at a slot machine may be a little more enticing if once in a while you win a couple coins back, or at least think you can.


That's what I think as well. .


----------



## Uber BMX (Dec 6, 2015)

It can be random. Some areas in downtown Chicago are always in surge. It is basically to get more drivers in the area then as soon as they get enough it shuts off. I drive in the burbs and had a surge pop up randomly one night and I was close so I broke my rule of chasing the surge. As soon as I got into the area it shut off before I could get a ride and I didnt get any rides in that area for 20 min so I moved on. Saw it happen again a couple nights later shut off the app got into the area turned back on got a ride but then when I dropped off pax I looked and the surge was gone again.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

None of that suggests it's random at all.

There's no benefit to Uber to create random surges. But there is a benefit for them to get more drivers into high-demand areas.

Surges, by design, are fleeting. In the rider app, you can even see that they are designed to last only a few minutes. Only if supply fails to satisfy demand does the surge persist and increase.


----------

